# Any experiences with Bedlington Terriers?



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

So this won't be happening anytime soon as our current housing situation is not big enough for two dogs and certainly not appropriate for a terrier. But once we move (don't know when) my SO really wants to start immediately to expand the family with a second dog. 

The poodle was my dream and although my SO absolutely loves Evra (and she is such a daddys girl!) he only agreed to go with a poodle instead of a terrier because he recognised that a poodle was more sensible for our current environment. But in exchange I have promised that once we have a terrier-appropriate place we will get a terrier! 

I think I need a few years to mentally prepare for that chaos! 

However, my SO has agreed that it doesn't necessarily have to be a fox terrier (the breed he grew up with) as long as it is a proper terrier (meaning crazy, stubborn and tenacious) and a little bigger than Evra. Since I have a preference for non-shedding dogs I was thinking that a Bedlington Terrier might be a good fit? The head of a lamb for me and a heart of a lion for my SO haha. 

Have you guys had any experiences with Bedlingtons?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

No experience other than seeing quite a few of them at barn hunt and FCAT, but they have always intrigued me as a breed


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Terrier person raises hand and gets super excited! lol. I understand your husband's need for a Terrier - they are more than dogs. They are piss and vinegar and hilarious antics! I can't fathom life without them.

Bedlington's are notorious for being snarl to the nth degree. Their form belies the beast within. 😂 I would put them among the top of Terrier attitude hierarchy. I'd only ever recommend them to someone who really, really knows Terriers and knows how to manage them away from a life of evil. Did your SO have WFTs or SFTs? The latter is just as game and overall sweeter than WFTs. As a lifelong FT person, I would hesitate to make the jump straight to Bedlington, particularly if you adore your Poodle's kinder qualities and/or if your SO has been softened a bit by the Poodle. I'd look into a more moderate Terrier who still is gamey and fun but not....argumentative for the sake of it.

I'd encourage you and your SO to go to some all-breed shows (and Terrier Speciality if you can work that out) and see them all side by side if you haven't yet. You really will pick up on the nuance of each breed. It's how I landed on SFTs - in a world of borderline grumps, they were tail wagging socialite joys. (Biased any? Perhaps.  If only they didn't shed...).


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

TerraFirma said:


> I'd look into a more moderate Terrier who still is gamey and fun but not....argumentative for the sake of it.


How well does a Border Terrier fit your description?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@TerraFirma he had a wired haired terrier bitch. I didn't have a chance to meet her before she died but from the stories she had a temperament which was very true to breed. Apparently she once had a german shepherd on its back by his throat... 

My SO's face just lights up when he tells me of all the stories of her crazy stubbornness. So it is the proper terrier tenacity that he loves so much. Its not the appearance. I was actually pleasantly surprised that he seems ok with the Bedlington's unique look because I thought that he was interested in the wired haired bearded look. But no its not the terrier look that he is after, it is the personality that is important to him. 

When I was first researching breeds I considered a lot of the terriers and the pinschers but decided to heed people's warnings that most of them are not for first time owners. Which is why we decided to go for the poodle first. 

I have some experience with the yorkshire terrier which is a toy breed and probably on the lowest end of the terrierness but still there is more terrier in them than people think. We also fostered a JRT for a few months. But he was already a bit mellow at 4 years. 

I am well aware that a terrier puppy is going to be very different... But if we have the right housing I just don't think I can veto it again. 

@Miki I would have to see if my SO finds them to be too small. Are they non shedding?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

No experience with bedlingtons, but what about Welsh and Airedale terriera? I lived with an Airedale who had a ton of additude. And lived next to a Welsh who was lovely, but fiesty. The wiry Airedale coat was very nice and very low maintenance. 

I think terriers must be addictive. We have a Yorkie who is a fearful thing (but still shows moments of pure terrier) but my mother constantly reminisces about her previous Yorkie who liked to 'leap into the mouths of larger dogs' and go rat hunting for hours in storm sewers and once jumped off a very tall cliff while chasing something, thankfully landed a few feet down on a ledge, and had to be rescued by a person on a rope. Etc. Her eyes also light up, she is definitely a terrier person. Me not so much!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> @Miki I would have to see if my SO finds them to be too small. Are they non shedding?


From what I've read their shedding is seasonal. Take a look at this AKC Meet The Breeds page: https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/border-terrier/


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

My heart belongs to terriers. But, this time, my brain chose a poodle. And at this stage of our lives, it was a good fit.


curlflooffan I hope that the two of you enjoy the selection process. Just to think of all the wonderful terriers that you will learn about and consider. I'm envious.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

For Want of Poodle said:


> No experience with bedlingtons, but what about Welsh and Airedale terriera? I lived with an Airedale who had a ton of additude. And lived next to a Welsh who was lovely, but fiesty. The wiry Airedale coat was very nice and very low maintenance.
> 
> I think terriers must be addictive. We have a Yorkie who is a fearful thing (but still shows moments of pure terrier) but my mother constantly reminisces about her previous Yorkie who liked to 'leap into the mouths of larger dogs' and go rat hunting for hours in storm sewers and once jumped off a very tall cliff while chasing something, thankfully landed a few feet down on a ledge, and had to be rescued by a person on a rope. Etc. Her eyes also light up, she is definitely a terrier person. Me not so much!


I always think of the Best In Show movie and the "_God loves a terrier...." _song. We do get a little head over heels. lol.

Welsh's are known to be a bit more sensitive/sweet to balance the feist. Borders are easy as far as Terriers go. I'd say Wheatens can be pretty easy too (again as far as Terriers). Airedales, IMO, are heavily influenced by the hound in their lineage and can have a _very_ goofy/comical side that isn't quite full-tilt Terrier (my mother has had them).

@curlflooffan Yes, your SO's WFT bitch sounds about what I have seen/experienced. Males in general are easier, though. Maybe a bit of adolescent stupidity to deal with, but they get on with other dogs better than bitches, and are easier to train up. Bitches always have an agenda....and it's rarely yours! lol.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@TerraFirma the plan is to get a male to avoid the risk of bitch on bitch aggression with Evra. I think Airedales might be a little too big for me. I am definitely considering the wheaton, might be a little heavier than I prefer (I have some balance issues). But I won't really know unless I get to interact with one in person. Which is a challenge with these rarer breeds.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Perhaps we should also consider the Kerry Blue? anyone with experiences with them?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Would you consider a miniature or standard schnauzer? I see many in agility here that seem like very nice dogs.

I don't know a lot about bedlington or Kerry blue, but what I hear about them from others makes me feel that Kerry blues are a more difficult dog.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Would you consider a miniature or standard schnauzer? I see many in agility here that seem like very nice dogs.
> 
> I don't know a lot about bedlington or Kerry blue, but what I hear about them from others makes me feel that Kerry blues are a more difficult dog.


I was going to suggest the schnauzer to my SO when I thought he just likes bearded dogs but he has his heart set on a terrier. A crazy terrier.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

haha I just asked him and he said 'a schnauzer is not a terrier, a schnauzer is a schnauzer'  

fun fact schnauzer roughly translates to 'moustache dog'


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

curlflooffan said:


> haha I just asked him and he said 'a schnauzer is not a terrier, a schnauzer is a schnauzer'
> 
> fun fact schnauzer roughly translates to 'moustache dog'


He IS a Terrier lover (and speaks truth!). I had a training apprentice tell me last weekend that he adored Terriers and proceeded to tell me about his Boston Terriers. I just smiled, thinking, No, not a Terrier.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> haha I just asked him and he said 'a schnauzer is not a terrier, a schnauzer is a schnauzer'
> 
> fun fact schnauzer roughly translates to 'moustache dog'


I was wondering because the schnauzer and the German pinscher used to be the same breed but just had different coats. I think you were considering pinschers.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I was wondering because the schnauzer and the German pinscher used to be the same breed but just had different coats. I think you were considering pinschers.


I was when I was doing the research before I decided on the poodle for my first dog. I decided that a poodle was more appropriate temperament for a first dog. But my SO has his heart set on a terrier for our second dog.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I absolutely love the Wheatens I know, but they can be solid, highly energetic dogs. Even though the male in our neighborhood is shorter than Oona (a standard), I think of them as the same size because he is blocky and muscular and very bombastic and expressive.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> I think Airedales might be a little too big for me.


I’d definitely consider the Welsh terrier then. They are such a lovely size.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

curlflooffan said:


> Perhaps we should also consider the Kerry Blue? anyone with experiences with them?


I lived next to a pair when I was a very small child. They are larger than fox terriers, more the size of a small standard poodle. I don't remember them being nutty like fox terriers, but both my memory and the breed could have altered in the decades since I knew them. The female was a nice enough dog. The male was aggressive towards children. He was the first dog to ever bite me. It was a completely silent attack: not a single bark, snarl, or growl. He saw me, trotted over in a very businesslike manner, and sank his teeth into my hip. It was a lesson I've always remembered when observing the body language of dogs.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

My jack russell mix was the biggest 14 lb dog I ever met. Eddie decided at the dog park that the young husky was not going to join us. Chased it all the way across the park and strutted back with a mouthful of husky fur. I can understand having your heart set on a terrier.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

@curlflooffan Perhaps I missed something, but is your Poodle a Standard? I ask because size may play a real part in this pairing. I would hesitate to ever put my Terriers with a smaller dog. I have always paired them with gentle, non-reactive "bigs."


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My Jack Russell terrier (parson Russell terrier?) was such a good dog. I have no idea her true breed, she was dumped at the high school, adopted by the band director from the pound when nobody else claimed her, and landed in my home when she was too much dog for their household. Tenacious and always up for fun, she could have been a dock diving champion; she was so fearless! My mil had a jadgterrier for a short while, maybe 6 months? He was such a cool little dog. He arrived in Houston after Hurricane Katrina (I think) as a rescue. Sadly, he suddenly had a seizure and died, and we don’t know why. Just 2 breeds I’ve had personal experience with and adored.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My late crossbreed's dam was what we would call a Parson Russell now, I believe. She was incredible and I suspect a decently good size match for Evra. And, I just checked - they are FCI recognized. I see Starla also mentioned the possibility. Both from Texas, hmmm, though decades apart 😊.

Really a breed I'd love to own. I do like their leggier conformation; they are a more square-shaped breed whose balance appeals to my eye.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oonapup said:


> I absolutely love the Wheatens I know, but they can be solid, highly energetic dogs. Even though the male in our neighborhood is shorter than Oona (a standard), I think of them as the same size because he is blocky and muscular and very bombastic and expressive.


I love Wheatens too! I used to pet-sit two females and loved them. They were super loving and snuggly. Wonderful dogs.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I think the kerry blue might be too intense and too big. The Wheatens might be a little too big but if they are a little more easier temperament wise they might still be a good option. Overall the Bedlington is still on the top of my list but if they are too intense and too big to coexist with Evra then we might have to compromise on size and coat type. 

@TerraFirma no she is a European dwarf so around 30cm and will probably be around 4kg once she fills out a bit more. I have heard mixed things about whether the Bedlington is ok with other dogs. Evra plays with whippets and terriers all the time. I am hoping that a male puppy that grows up with Evra is going to be ok. But thats something I will have to discuss with breeders. If I can find any that is, its a good thing that I am starting early with the research because there aren't any breeders in Belgium. I like to meet the breed in person before making a final decision and that is going to be a challenge as I am considering rare breeds.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oonapup said:


> I absolutely love the Wheatens I know, but they can be solid, highly energetic dogs. Even though the male in our neighborhood is shorter than Oona (a standard), I think of them as the same size because he is blocky and muscular and very bombastic and expressive.





MaizieFrosty said:


> I love Wheatens too! I used to pet-sit two females and loved them. They were super loving and snuggly. Wonderful dogs.


I'll third wheatens. Mia's first friend was a wheaten, and we would watch them play together for hours. A great pairing!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I love border terriers. Really fun playful dogs.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

curlflooffan said:


> I think the kerry blue might be too intense and too big. The Wheatens might be a little too big but if they are a little more easier temperament wise they might still be a good option. Overall the Bedlington is still on the top of my list but if they are too intense and too big to coexist with Evra then we might have to compromise on size and coat type.
> 
> @TerraFirma no she is a European dwarf so around 30cm and will probably be around 4kg once she fills out a bit more. I have heard mixed things about whether the Bedlington is ok with other dogs. Evra plays with whippets and terriers all the time. I am hoping that a male puppy that grows up with Evra is going to be ok. But thats something I will have to discuss with breeders. If I can find any that is, its a good thing that I am starting early with the research because there aren't any breeders in Belgium. I like to meet the breed in person before making a final decision and that is going to be a challenge as I am considering rare breeds.


If shedding is not a factor, Luc Detry of Belfox is in Belgium and breeds sane but game Smooths (mostly white and tan). He has a Facebook page you can peruse. If shedding and/or SFTs "cheerleader" personality is a dealbreaker, which is understandable, he may be a good contact point to help link you to other Terrier breeders! 

Interestingly, just this past weekend I had my 8 year old bitch out at the plant nurseries with me, and two women came up and told me about their late JRT. They hadn't seen a Smooth out of the ring and were asking where I got her. I connected them to Taylor Schwartz here in the US who partners with Belfox. With these rare breeds, it's all about getting to the right people and getting in the inner sanctum of terrierdom. 

I think you'll be grateful to have a non-Terrier raise a Terrier with you. My first (and second-best) Smooth was raised by a wise GSD-Lab cross. As a tiny little pup, she'd stand on his shoulders with her front paws on his head -- getting a higher vantage point to survey the land. And then she'd launch from his head if she saw critters. LOL. He guided her until the day he passed. She was the most gregarious, tenacious, earthy pup of the litter and could have been trouble, but I'm convinced he helped temper her. She ended up being a perfect balance of gristle and sweetness - great huntress, zero quarrelsomeness. I'll likely not get another until I have a good "big" to help me out (hopefully a Standard Poodle).


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Love the phrase "gristle and sweetness" -- what a great description!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

For what it's worth, I had a Bedlington terrier as my first dog as a teenager, and he wasn't very bright. That may have been just him, though.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think you would really like a cairn terrier. The are not big, mine is about 12-15 lbs. She does not really shed like many dogs. Grooming is relatively easy. We get her groomed 2x a year. She is a tough little dog. We were introduced to them thru my husband whose friend had one and when the gentlemen was ill he asked us to take her when he no longer could care for her. Well my husband who is not the dog person in this house wanted her and so she became ours not to long after. Very loyal dog, loves walking, and is just a terrier at heart. The dog passed after we had her for about a year and a half, she came from a chain smoker, who ended up with server lung cancer that ended him and it was her despise also. (2nd hand smoke I guess). Well my husband was devastated at the loss of "his" very loyal dog who was always at his side and we drove 5 hours in a storm to look at some puppies. Of course we brought one home with us. She will be 11 years old in December ands been a healthy dog. After my husband recently passed, she has glued herself to my daughter. While I always said I'd not have a terrier, if I could have another like her and her predecessor I would. She is super smart, as smart as my poodles if not more. She seems to know exactly whatever it is you say to her. She is one tough girl wrapped up in a small package.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mufar42 said:


> I think you would really like a cairn terrier.


I don't know much about terriers - but I have a friend who has 2 toy poodles and 3 cairn terriers. Evra is larger than a toy poodle but close in size and my friends tpoos are close to the 10" size at the withers.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I second the Cairn Terriers. I had one for a couple of years, and he was a smart, funny, tough little guy.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks, I will definitely put the cairn terrier on my list


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I think you would really like a cairn terrier. The are not big, mine is about 12-15 lbs. She does not really shed like many dogs. Grooming is relatively easy. We get her groomed 2x a year. She is a tough little dog. We were introduced to them thru my husband whose friend had one and when the gentlemen was ill he asked us to take her when he no longer could care for her. Well my husband who is not the dog person in this house wanted her and so she became ours not to long after. Very loyal dog, loves walking, and is just a terrier at heart. The dog passed after we had her for about a year and a half, she came from a chain smoker, who ended up with server lung cancer that ended him and it was her despise also. (2nd hand smoke I guess). Well my husband was devastated at the loss of "his" very loyal dog who was always at his side and we drove 5 hours in a storm to look at some puppies. Of course we brought one home with us. She will be 11 years old in December ands been a healthy dog. After my husband recently passed, she has glued herself to my daughter. While I always said I'd not have a terrier, if I could have another like her and her predecessor I would. She is super smart, as smart as my poodles if not more. She seems to know exactly whatever it is you say to her. She is one tough girl wrapped up in a small package.


What a beautiful dog, @Mufar42. I’m so sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

TerraFirma said:


> If shedding is not a factor, Luc Detry of Belfox is in Belgium and breeds sane but game Smooths (mostly white and tan). He has a Facebook page you can peruse. If shedding and/or SFTs "cheerleader" personality is a dealbreaker, which is understandable, he may be a good contact point to help link you to other Terrier breeders!
> 
> Interestingly, just this past weekend I had my 8 year old bitch out at the plant nurseries with me, and two women came up and told me about their late JRT. They hadn't seen a Smooth out of the ring and were asking where I got her. I connected them to Taylor Schwartz here in the US who partners with Belfox. With these rare breeds, it's all about getting to the right people and getting in the inner sanctum of terrierdom.


How bad is the shedding? Also very interested in hearing that SFT are "softer" in temperament than WFT? I have talked to show people in the US many times and did hear that, but then I always thought "well show dogs are not necessarily typical of their breeds with all they have going on at all times - they are sort of superhero versions of their breed"...I had a book where one sentence always has stuck with me "the decline in popularity of the SFT is directly related to their temperament" which sort of makes you go "hmm...". I do remember a sort of goofy WFT our neighbor's who had a sort of clown with a smiley face attitude, who was a tad too loud for his own good, but not a vicious bone in his body, unless you were a rat, mouse, bunny or anything furry. That dog was trusted not to leave the yard (with a continuously broken gate), trusted to play with us kids and "watch us" and the whole neighborhood - a sort of real life Lassie but short and wirey. The SFT has always been my absolute favorite breed, but I always thought the temperament was simply way too much too handle since I am such a softie.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Moni said:


> How bad is the shedding? Also very interested in hearing that SFT are "softer" in temperament than WFT? I have talked to show people in the US many times and did hear that, but then I always thought "well show dogs are not necessarily typical of their breeds with all they have going on at all times - they are sort of superhero versions of their breed"...I had a book where one sentence always has stuck with me "the decline in popularity of the SFT is directly related to their temperament" which sort of makes you go "hmm...". I do remember a sort of goofy WFT our neighbor's who had a sort of clown with a smiley face attitude, who was a tad too loud for his own good, but not a vicious bone in his body, unless you were a rat, mouse, bunny or anything furry. That dog was trusted not to leave the yard (with a continuously broken gate), trusted to play with us kids and "watch us" and the whole neighborhood - a sort of real life Lassie but short and wirey. The SFT has always been my absolute favorite breed, but I always thought the temperament was simply way too much too handle since I am such a softie.


The shedding is bad. It's not like having a Golden or GSD (no tumbleweeds or floating hairs that land in food). But it's never allowing the dogs on the furniture (I know...I'm a meanie), daily vacuuming and keeping sticky rollers all over your home and in the cars kind of bad. Those short hairs are weave into clothing something fierce.

That WFT you grew up with sounds exceptional - a saint. I would not expect any Terrier to match that even 50%.

The softness is hard to explain because it's pressing against shocking fearlessness and stoicism when hunting. Smooths will fight if pressed/poorly socialized. But unlike other Terriers, I don't see them fighting for the fun of it. In my experience, they're not diabolical. They also generally have a distinct warning and fuse where some Terriers will launch seemingly unprovoked. They're _tremendously observant and reactive to stimuli (_byproduct of keen prey drive), and I have a theory that this, coupled with their innate sweetness/need to bond is how they end up being "softer." They are less independent as other Terriers. If you've ever read Dr. Elaine Aron's work on highly sensitive people, I think I'd place SFTs somewhere on the spectrum where highly sensitives and sensory seekers begin to converge. How ENS/Puppy Culture would affect reaction, I don't know - I've yet to meet a Smooth raised with that - future goal. Smooths are complex -- some might even say hiding a neediness behind all the piss and vinegar. My first SFT breeder warned me that I should do whatever it took to never crush my dog's spirit. I recall her telling me how deeply it hurt her to see a Smooth mistreated, broken, and yet trying so hard to please. The dog she spoke of had been a fantastic, plucky little show but could no longer compose herself in the ring and was just a wreck.

I wouldn't want to recommend a Smooth for someone who is a self-proclaimed "softie" if that means you can't set rules and be the leader. I would say, if you're gentle but consistently firm, structured, as observant and agile as them, and you want to form a deep connection while still appreciating that they must test boundaries, work, ask you "why?", and defy orders sometimes...then yes, a Smooth is wonderful! I swear they thrive when you are proud of them and cut them a wee bit of slack. They're also judgmental little dogs, which I think is a byproduct of this sensitivity. In my experience, unlike some breeds, they don't just sense bad vs good -- they sense illness, mental health issues, etc. and they'll decline attention from said people. I've had multiple dogs do this. I also am convinced they know their own. When I've integrated Smooths into multi-dog homes, I've seen them connect with each other, leaving the non-Smooth as the outsider (at least in the short term while they assess options). Quite fascinating little critters.

Obviously, there's a spectrum, different lines have different temperaments, and how you raise them plays a part, but I hope that sheds some light on the softness. (DM me if you have more Qs!)


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

TerraFirma said:


> The shedding is bad. It's not like having a Golden or GSD (no tumbleweeds or floating hairs that land in food). But it's never allowing the dogs on the furniture (I know...I'm a meanie), daily vacuuming and keeping sticky rollers all over your home and in the cars kind of bad. Those short hairs are weave into clothing something fierce.
> 
> That WFT you grew up with sounds exceptional - a saint. I would not expect any Terrier to match that even 50%.
> 
> ...


Love your description of temperament! Love the details and the nuance - because it means everything. I know it sounds a little silly but I have written about Louie the Poodle (mini) who wants to be a terrier. The way you describe the SFT fits him to a tee and hence my reawakened interest in owning a terrier. He is not an instigator but won't back down. He tests everything for weakness (like the dinosaur in Jurassic Park testing the fence) and has a "will not let go" attitude about things he deems important. He wants his opinion honored above all. That is how I got him to stop barking at every little thing - I now just say "thank you for alerting me" after the smallest little yip and he goes back to sleep. He is judgmental (holds a grudge for a really long time when he feels wronged). I had to learn a lot from him and for him and let go of a lot of ideas about Poodles. What I cannot tolerate is that fighting for fun, those little (in my mind big) things that terrier people laugh off as "oh they are just being terriers". The diabolical and unprovoked fights to death over stupid things. A very well respected breeder and judge (Staffies) told me she could never take a shower for 10 minutes without crating her dogs or she would come back to the room and one of them would be dead - I could never live like that and I would not want to own a dog like that. Thank you so much for taking the time to really spell it out. Super insightful! The shedding is the one bad thing. After having Pointers and a Dalmatian it is soooo nice to be able to wear black again without a hair on me.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Moni said:


> I now just say "thank you for alerting me"


LOVE IT. 

I will say, I wouldn't have more than a male-female pair of Smooths at any one time. That would take a remarkable set of dogs and lots of work.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Moni said:


> Love your description of temperament! Love the details and the nuance - because it means everything. I know it sounds a little silly but I have written about Louie the Poodle (mini) who wants to be a terrier. The way you describe the SFT fits him to a tee and hence my reawakened interest in owning a terrier. He is not an instigator but won't back down. He tests everything for weakness (like the dinosaur in Jurassic Park testing the fence) and has a "will not let go" attitude about things he deems important. He wants his opinion honored above all. That is how I got him to stop barking at every little thing - I now just say "thank you for alerting me" after the smallest little yip and he goes back to sleep. He is judgmental (holds a grudge for a really long time when he feels wronged). I had to learn a lot from him and for him and let go of a lot of ideas about Poodles. What I cannot tolerate is that fighting for fun, those little (in my mind big) things that terrier people laugh off as "oh they are just being terriers". The diabolical and unprovoked fights to death over stupid things. A very well respected breeder and judge (Staffies) told me she could never take a shower for 10 minutes without crating her dogs or she would come back to the room and one of them would be dead - I could never live like that and I would not want to own a dog like that. Thank you so much for taking the time to really spell it out. Super insightful! The shedding is the one bad thing. After having Pointers and a Dalmatian it is soooo nice to be able to wear black again without a hair on me.


I love bull breeds, but I would never ever buy a dog from someone who just accept (and breed!) dogs with that poor of a temperament, even if they are a judge. Since dog fighting is illegal, that dog-aggressive trait should be bred out asap. I’m waiting on my bull terrier puppy, and this is what my breeder says: 

Our youngsters spend time with our resident Bull Terriers with excellent temperaments, thereby instilling in them qualities they need to function successfully throughout their lives with people and other dogs. Aggressive tendencies with other dogs are very seldom seen and never tolerated… it’s simply not acceptable as all our dogs are expected to co-mingle with our young children.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Starla said:


> I love bull breeds, but I would never ever buy a dog from someone who just accept (and breed!) dogs with that poor of a temperament, even if they are a judge. Since dog fighting is illegal, that dog-aggressive trait should be bred out asap. I’m waiting on my bull terrier puppy, and this is what my breeder says:
> 
> Our youngsters spend time with our resident Bull Terriers with excellent temperaments, thereby instilling in them qualities they need to function successfully throughout their lives with people and other dogs. Aggressive tendencies with other dogs are very seldom seen and never tolerated… it’s simply not acceptable as all our dogs are expected to co-mingle with our young children.


I asked that same breeder about Bull Terriers - because I had fallen in love with a mini one at Westminster and she said (decades as a judge mind you) they are worse in temperament than her dogs! I know this is just the opinion of one person but I truly value hers - I honestly believe she does have a lot of terrier knowledge (having been a judge for so long) but it totally turned me off to the mini bullies - whom I still adore but from afar.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

I understand fights can happen (with any breed or mix), and I'm not delusional about my dogs' tendencies. I know them well enough to know what can set them off, and we avoid those triggers. But dog-dog aggression as an acceptable reality is insane. I can't fathom living in a war zone. If you watch terrier-lurcher packs hunt..._don't YouTube that if you have a weak stomach_...you'll see them all working together. Tug-of-war over who gets the rat doesn't escalate into WWIII between the dogs.

On the topic of terrier sensitivity....my _very_ sensitive girl, Izzie, watching March Madness - no joke, she got the shivers when she saw coaches yelling and would wag her tail when the players were hugging. She's the most sensitive I've had - a bit too sensitive. lol


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

What a cute sports fan!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What a beautiful dog, @Mufar42. I’m so sorry to hear about your husband.


Thankyou, yes its been a difficult time.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My condolences, Mufar42.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

How about Rat Terriers? I’ve been around all kinds of breeds over the years and have always been impressed by their temperament. They seem sweeter and easier to deal with than most terriers.




curlflooffan said:


> So this won't be happening anytime soon as our current housing situation is not big enough for two dogs and certainly not appropriate for a terrier. But once we move (don't know when) my SO really wants to start immediately to expand the family with a second dog.
> 
> The poodle was my dream and although my SO absolutely loves Evra (and she is such a daddys girl!) he only agreed to go with a poodle instead of a terrier because he recognised that a poodle was more sensible for our current environment. But in exchange I have promised that once we have a terrier-appropriate place we will get a terrier!
> 
> ...





curlflooffan said:


> So this won't be happening anytime soon as our current housing situation is not big enough for two dogs and certainly not appropriate for a terrier. But once we move (don't know when) my SO really wants to start immediately to expand the family with a second dog.
> 
> The poodle was my dream and although my SO absolutely loves Evra (and she is such a daddys girl!) he only agreed to go with a poodle instead of a terrier because he recognised that a poodle was more sensible for our current environment. But in exchange I have promised that once we have a terrier-appropriate place we will get a terrier!
> 
> ...


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

One of my friends had a miniature fox terrier. She was an assertive and energetic little dog, but she didn't have the hard aggressive edge I've seen in rat terriers and JRTs. She was all bitch when it came to disciplining unruly adolescents, but she was quick to forgive even other adult females once she got her point across. She was never one I worried about getting into death matches. She was also extremely affectionate with her owner. She delighted in leaping into her owner's arms and being cradled like a baby. We had to be careful not to accidentally give her the signal; otherwise we would find ourselves awkwardly trying to catch a small dog that had flung itself, inverted, in the approximate direction of our ribcage.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Trisha is a little Terrier Mix I adopted 5 years ago. She is 6 now. Stands up for herself but not a mean bone in her body. She is stubborn but smart and trainable. As you can see I am not use to adding pictures. Not sure how this is going to turn out.


----------



## erickse20 (4 mo ago)

Miki said:


> How well does a Border Terrier fit your description?


I've always heard that usually Borders are the calmer, sweeter personality when it comes to the terrier world, but have never met one myself


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I put down a deposit on a puppy from a show breeder of Bedlingtons, specifying blue points and a male. The litter was all liver points, so no. The breeder was elated, not sure why, since I didn’t do a deep dive into show outcomes, but guessing they were a happy surprise for her. Previously, I visited with my groomer, and he said he would only groom a Bedlington as a favor, as he was never satisfied with the results. (They look easier than poodles, but who knows?} All of this was sad and moot because the entire litter died. My deposit was returned. 
I love the Wheaten Terriers but have read of a lot of health issues. The best thing about poodles is they don’t smell. Terriers don’t shed a lot but they smell and are prone to allergies. That said I miss my dim Scottish Terriers.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Mfmst said:


> I put down a deposit on a puppy from a show breeder of Bedlingtons, specifying blue points and a male. The litter was all liver points, so no. The breeder was elated, not sure why, since I didn’t do a deep dive into show outcomes, but guessing they were a happy surprise for her. Previously, I visited with my groomer, and he said he would only groom a Bedlington as a favor, as he was never satisfied with the results. (They look easier than poodles, but who knows?} All of this was sad and moot because the entire litter died. My deposit was returned.
> I love the Wheaten Terriers but have read of a lot of health issues. The best thing about poodles is they don’t smell. Terriers don’t shed a lot but they smell and are prone to allergies. That said I miss my dim Scottish Terriers.


None of my Smooths have smelled at all, and are seemingly "self-cleaning" well, short of them rolling in something dead. I admit that I've been lazy and not bathed them, waiting for the dirt to just....disappear. Mind you, their self-cleaning state and scrubbed clean state are noticeably different. Off white vs white. lol. I've found that wire coats and the oils in them tend to hold more dirt (and odor). But, Smooths shed, particularly more after spay/neuter. 

Henry has not had a bath in...2+ months:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My Scottie’s had allergies, so frequent bathing with dermatologist recommended shampoos and conditioners, kept things under control. Along with shots, which I administered initially with great trepidation. They went to the groomers quarterly. When they looked like mini-bears. They did smell like stale biscuits, if left too long before baths. Fortunately, the allergy shots worked, so we only had baths and paw washing.

Henry is so handsome, I’m tempted to steal him! The money you’ve saved from groomer supples and groomers, makes a case for smooth coated breeds.


----------

